# Problem with Rally Lists



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We seem to have a problem with the rally listing at the moment. If anybody has tried to add their names to a rally since yesterday could they please pm me or Clianthus an let us know which rally they want to attend and we will add your names as soon as Nuke has fixed the problem. Thanks

Could a kind mod please sticky this Ta

Jacquie


----------

